# Can't upgrade from 8.3-RELEASE



## fmw (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello,

I'm currently stuck with 8.3-RELEASE/i386 (I know, EOL and such...)

I get the following error:

```
freebsd-update -r 8.4-RELEASE upgrade
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.3-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 2 metadata files... failed.
```

So, what can I do? Any help is greatly appreciated.

Yawn, 
Frank (2 a.m. finally giong to bed...)


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm not an expert here but the only thing which looks odd to me is update2.freebsd.org. Simply because on my end it uses update.FreeBSD.org.

So my suggestion, though it is only an educated guess, is to use -s update.FreeBSD.org and see if that gets you different results.

In case the -s parameter isn't supported by that version (I honestly don't know) then you may need to edit /etc/freebsd-update.conf. Hope this can help.

And Guten Nacht


----------



## kpa (Sep 29, 2013)

8.3 will be supported till April 30, 2014.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/index.html#sup


----------

